# Advice on subwoofer



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello, i am new in this forum. English is not my native language, so please don't be mad for my mistakes. I am looking for a budget subwoofer (only driver) for my home theater. Parameters like impedance and exact power are not known now because i will buy an amp later or maybe will try to make one, because i am a "DIY type" guy. Are there any great sounding subwoofers for about 100-200$? I could sacrifice the power for the sound quality. I like the bass to be soft and deep like in a public cinema.  And yes, i understand that i can't get same thing for that money. By the way, i have already built one subwoofer for my car. It was cheap Rockford Fosgate p1 10" and i am wondering if there are any great sounding car subwoofers that would be suitable to use in home theater and maybe in my car in future? Let's say in that case i would be looking at JL 12w1. Could it be a good decision? Or is it only good in a car and should i be looking at something a lot different? Thank you very much.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, 
Many folks have used Car Audio Subwoofer Drivers to excellent effect and JL is certainly one of the most popular. Welcome to HTS and no worries about concerns in respect to English not being your first Language.
I think you are doing great and am glad you found us. I highly recommend checking out our DIY Subwoofer Subforum as there is a wealth of information about projects quite similar to your own.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome! Car subs can work out very well. Remember that you are in a much larger space than a car, so it will take more output (larger driver, larger cabinet, more drivers, more amp power, etc.) A single 15" driven by a 300-400W amp in a ported enclosure of 3-5 cu ft might be enough. The best thing to do is obtain one of the subwoofer modeling software programs so that you can get an idea of what you will get with a certain driver in a certain cabinet with a given amp power, etc.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

hjones4841 said:


> Welcome! Car subs can work out very well. Remember that you are in a much larger space than a car, so it will take more output (larger driver, larger cabinet, more drivers, more amp power, etc.) A single 15" driven by a 300-400W amp in a ported enclosure of 3-5 cu ft might be enough. The best thing to do is obtain one of the subwoofer modeling software programs so that you can get an idea of what you will get with a certain driver in a certain cabinet with a given amp power, etc.


hj...what subwoofer modeling program would you recommend, and how do I get it?
Thanks Jeff


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS Biggie! :wave:

As pointed out above, definitely take a look at the DIY forums and be sure to ask questions - loads of very knowledgeable DIYers here.



needspeed52 said:


> hj...what subwoofer modeling program would you recommend, and how do I get it?
> Thanks Jeff


I think we have a download for WinISD here that is a modeling program, isn't it?


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

ALMFamily said:


> Welcome to HTS Biggie! :wave:
> 
> As pointed out above, definitely take a look at the DIY forums and be sure to ask questions - loads of very knowledgeable DIYers here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe


----------

